# Diabetes Support Review of the Year 2009



## Northerner

I'm writing a review of the year in the forum. It's a bigger task than I imagined, so I have posted it on my blog at :

Part 1:

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2009/12/diabetes-support-review-of-year-2009.html

Part 2:
http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2009/12/diabetes-support-review-of-year-2009_29.html

Final part 3:
http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2009/12/diabetes-support-review-of-year-2009_30.html


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> I'm writing a review of the year in the forum. It's a bigger task than I imagined, so I have posted it on my blog at http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/. Part one is today, haven't decided how many parts it will be in yet!



link not working northe


----------



## SacredHeart

Wow, that's a bit of a mammoth task, Northe! First part is a good read though


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> link not working northe



Oops! Fixed!

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2009/12/diabetes-support-review-of-year-2009.html


----------



## Northerner

SacredHeart said:


> Wow, that's a bit of a mammoth task, Northe! First part is a good read though



Thanks Becky! Thought it might be interesting to reflect on.


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> Thanks Becky! Thought it might be interesting to reflect on.



eggsalent xx  good to see the forgive me i have sinned thread has a high rating...well we only human


----------



## wallycorker

Wow Northerner! I'm very impressed! Keep up the good work.

Best wishes for a Happy New Year - John


----------



## twinnie

brilliant cant wait for part 2


----------



## Steff

well done northe you hard taskmaster you, keep up the good work


----------



## Northerner

Part 2 of the Review of 2009 now available at:

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2009/12/diabetes-support-review-of-year-2009_29.html

Third and final part tomorrow!


----------



## sofaraway

Very good Alan, looking forward to part 3.


----------



## am64

sofaraway said:


> Very good Alan, looking forward to part 3.



enjoying the read...look forward to next one thanks alan for doing this


----------



## SacredHeart

And the (this time written) marathon continues! You're doing such a good job with this!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

absolutely frikken brilliant stuff northe!


----------



## twinnie

again brilliant


----------



## Patricia

Northerner, thanks so much for doing this. A really great idea -- and a salient reminder of who we are, why we're here...and how grateful we are for this site!

xxoo


----------



## Northerner

Part 3 of the review is now available at:

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2009/12/diabetes-support-review-of-year-2009_30.html

Final part!


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> Part 3 of the review is now available at:
> 
> http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2009/12/diabetes-support-review-of-year-2009_30.html
> 
> Final part!



Fantasic Northerner absolutely great..thanks for doing this 
although we are all linked by this seroius condition your summary of the year has shown us that there is a life out there somewhere and we can all have a bit of fun aswell 
a very happy 2010 to you all xxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

just read the last part! Utterly utterly brilliant


----------



## jimmysmum

Just been having a read, very good  theres so much on this forum i havent read yet! x


----------



## rossi_mac

Nice work Sir A of The Northern Territory

Wish someone would give me a short recap of what the 'ell I've done this year! Cause I cannay remember the 'alf of it!


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> Nice work Sir A of The Northern Territory
> 
> Wish someone would give me a short recap of what the 'ell I've done this year! Cause I cannay remember the 'alf of it!



Some of it involved the consumption of alcoholic beverages, I do believe...


----------



## rossi_mac

Northerner said:


> Some of it involved the consumption of alcoholic beverages, I do believe...



Yes indeed, probably...
I'm not liking all these digital cameras on phones too much evidence I say, of which I do believe you too have been a victim of a photoshop scam! tut tut I say, how do they sleep at night


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> Yes indeed, probably...
> I'm not liking all these digital cameras on phones too much evidence I say, of which I do believe you too have been a victim of a photoshop scam! tut tut I say, how do they sleep at night



hhaaaahhaaa glad to have the rossi humour back !!!


----------



## rossi_mac

am64 said:


> hhaaaahhaaa glad to have the rossi humour back !!!



Why helloooo there I've cracked open a rouge! See you in the pub (few chores to do first mind!)


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> Why helloooo there I've cracked open a rouge! See you in the pub (few chores to do first mind!)



how did i know where u bee heading


----------



## Sugarbum

Brilliant review northener of 2009

I would like to see the forum move forward in 2010 with....

1) Tez's Top Ten Tracks
2) Rossi_macs gardening corner
3) Katies Killer questions
4) HbA1c LOVE-IN (surely we can submit all our HbA1c's to a national database to see what we collate to as a group? We are better together remember? )
5) BANNED apologies for "ranting". No-one objects! We thrive on it...GRRRRRRR
6) Arthur from balance join the forum
6) Name and shame your pharmacy with Google street pictures weblinks (only joking )


----------



## am64

Sugarbum said:


> Brilliant review northener of 2009
> 
> I would like to see the forum move forward in 2010 with....
> 
> 1) Tez's Top Ten Tracks
> 2) Rossi_macs gardening corner
> 3) Katies Killer questions
> 4) HbA1c LOVE-IN (surely we can submit all our HbA1c's to a national database to see what we collate to as a group? We are better together remember? )
> 5) BANNED apologies for "ranting". No-one objects! We thrive on it...GRRRRRRR
> 6) Name and shame your pharmacy with Google street pictures weblinks (only joking )



hi sugar again you've cracked me up...xxx


----------



## rossi_mac

Sugarbum said:


> Brilliant review northener of 2009
> 
> I would like to see the forum move forward in 2010 with....
> 
> 1) Tez's Top Ten Tracks
> 2) Rossi_macs gardening corner
> 3) Katies Killer questions
> 4) HbA1c LOVE-IN (surely we can submit all our HbA1c's to a national database to see what we collate to as a group? We are better together remember? )
> 5) BANNED apologies for "ranting". No-one objects! We thrive on it...GRRRRRRR
> 6) Name and shame your pharmacy with Google street pictures weblinks (only joking )



Take out the only joking of the last point and all is good (The gardening corner would also have a bar stool with a bar


----------



## Sugarbum

I added  one more in, Arthur.

I would also like to see Balance referred to as "Unbalanced" from here on in, but I suspect I cant enforce a whole movement....


----------



## Emmal31

Northerner just wanted to say what a billiant read the review was  and I love sugarbum's suggestion of  Name and shame your pharmacy with Google street pictures weblinks  x


----------



## Northerner

Emmal31 said:


> Northerner just wanted to say what a billiant read the review was  and I love sugarbum's suggestion of  Name and shame your pharmacy with Google street pictures weblinks  x



Thank you Emma, I am glad people have enjoyed reading it! Couldn't you sleep last night? Hope you are able to catch up on some rest today.


----------

